# USB errors

## Kvetch

A couple months ago I rebuilt my system when I got some new drives.  I didn't use to have any problems getting Gentoo to recognize my USB sticks.  But since I rebuilt it I can't get my box to recognize any USB sticks.  I get the following

```
spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110

usb 1-4: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/start

usb 1-4: can't read configurations, error -110

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-4: unable to read config index 0 descriptor/all

usb 1-4: can't read configurations, error -110

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-4: device descriptor read/all, error -110

```

My USB devices

```
# cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh=10

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:02.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms
```

lspci output

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600] (rev a2)
```

My kernel config

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# USB devices

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

These sticks work on my ibook and on my XP machine at work.  I also can't get any of my external hard drives recognized either.

I ran across these links but they haven't seemed to do the trick.  Any suggestions

https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2005-March/msg04036.html

http://www.mepis.org/node/5860

Thanks,

Nick

----------

## jarealist

Just a guess, but if your USB Controller is Intel, then you probably need UHCI support in your kernel.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_UCONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD:
> 
> The Universal Host Controller Interface is a standard by Intel for
> 
> accessing the USB hardware in the PC (which is also called the USB host controller).SB_UHCI_HCD:                                                                                                                                         
> ...

 

----------

## Kvetch

Thanks, my board is an AMD nforce.  I do have 

```
CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y 
```

----------

## Kvetch

I booted off my Hardened LiveCD and my stick worked.

Still threw some issues but I was able to see and mount it.

dmesg

```
usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: OTi2168   Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sdb: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdb : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

sdb: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdb : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

sdb: Unit Not Ready, sense:

: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sdb : READ CAPACITY failed.

sdb : status=1, message=00, host=0, driver=08

sd: Current: sense key=0x6

    ASC=0x28 ASCQ=0x0

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb:end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.

Buffer I/O error on device sdb, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03ec340(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

SCSI device sdb: 249856 512-byte hdwr sectors (128 MB)

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 249856 512-byte hdwr sectors (128 MB)

sdb: assuming Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

FAT: invalid media value (0x01)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

lsusb

```
# cat lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. Transcend JetFlash 2.0

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

```
 Host scsi2: usb-storage

       Vendor: USB

      Product: Flash Disk

Serial Number: 385E42AAE89500B9

     Protocol: Transparent SCSI

    Transport: Bulk

       Quirks:
```

----------

## Kvetch

anybody else had these issues?

----------

## zeruel

yeah, ive had the same problem since I moved to 2.6.16 (or around that time at least)

I cant get usb storage stuff working :/

----------

## Kvetch

hmmmmm, I suppose that was about the same for me but I can't seem to find anything correlating the two together.  I will keep looking.

----------

## Kvetch

http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/6/18/209

I guess it is a bug.

----------

## zeruel

 *Kvetch wrote:*   

> http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/6/18/209
> 
> I guess it is a bug.

 

That patch seems to be applied to my current kernel (2.6.17-gentoo-r7) but i still get the errors.

----------

## Kvetch

Yeah I noticed that too.  I tried patching anywho but I haven't rebooted into the test kernel.  I will tonight.

----------

## drawsmcgraw

I'm having a nearly identical problem over here...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498174-highlight-.html

Any progress so far?

----------

## zeruel

after more searching it seems only amd64 users are affected ?

However after an upgrade to gentoo-sources 2.6.18 (~amd64) things seem to be working  :Smile: 

----------

## drawsmcgraw

I'll go and try to do that. I'm on amd64.

----------

## drawsmcgraw

Yep, worked for me! And everything else *seems* to work...

----------

## axs

I had the same issue on an x86 laptop.  Next time i have acess to it i'll try 2.6.18 and see if that fixes it..

----------

## fumtu99

Well, I just booted into 2.6.18 (gentoo-sources) on my AMD64, and I'm still getting the errors (and not seeing my USB printer correctly). UHCI, EHCI, and OHCI drivers are all enabled too.

----------

